# Got Lillypad wind blockers ??? worth a look here



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have the Lillypad leisure wind blocks for our van but have always been dissapointed by the "line prop" bars they provide..
While visiting a DIY store recently I saw some decorator poles that may do the job but me being a cheapskate left them due to the price.

Saw these on ebay a few days ago and looked such a bargain I sent for a box.. Arrived in 48 hours and Yes you get 10 poles for £10 and £8 post. = £1.80 each !!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120714899081

They extend to 3mtr plus so ample for the awnings, they rotate to lock so better then the plastic thumb screws on the "line props". I havent used them yet but cant see any drawback.. AND I can paint the ceiling at home :lol:

I'll keep a few and maybe pass the others on to member in our MCC club or if there are any MHF people passing Cannock £2 each.
Just a "heads up" in case it's of use for others..


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

LillyPad are now supplying round plastic caps to fit into your awning casing and the poles fit into them at each end and stay put.

To get these set of caps send a A5 stamped addressed envelope 58p
to LillyPad Leisure
100 Moor End Holme on Spalding Moor YO43 4DR

Or so it says in the Showgoer Mag this month.

I could do with some as mine never stay put :roll:  



Jacquie


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks LadyJ.. I did also read that recently..
Need to send for some.

My "line props" never seem to lock tight and already had one of the plastic thumb screws snap... Hence the twist style may be a better option..


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

As Lillypad no longer supply the poles, I bought two extending clothes props [twist lock 2.4m] from my local Wilkinsons @ £2.98 each. Only used them once, so far, but they do the job ok, albeit with a slight sag in the middle due to being fully extended and [almost] horizontal.
Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Dougle said:


> As Lillypad no longer supply the poles, I bought two extending clothes props [twist lock 2.4m] from my local Wilkinsons @ £2.98 each. Only used them once, so far, but they do the job ok, albeit with a slight sag in the middle due to being fully extended and [almost] horizontal.
> Dave


I bought some of those BUT they were to short ? I did add a piece of tube and that's what we have been using up to now..


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, they are a tad short but it only makes about 10cm shorter difference to my awning extension. Will definitely keep the decorator's poles in mind though.


----------



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

*LILLYPAD POLES*

Hi

I have a awning that s about 3 metres long. My problem is the winding mechanism is to close to the arm that lets out the blind you can not get the line pole that the lilly pads fasten to to go into the awning recess. The rear one is fine but one over the door does not fit in. I have to stretch the pole from the outer awning recess and fasten it on to the body of the van. not very satisfactory pushing to pole up against fibreglass.

Any one else solved the problem

Cheers


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: LILLYPAD POLES*



les1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a awning that s about 3 metres long. My problem is the winding mechanism is to close to the arm that lets out the blind you can not get the line pole that the lilly pads fasten to to go into the awning recess. The rear one is fine but one over the door does not fit in. I have to stretch the pole from the outer awning recess and fasten it on to the body of the van. not very satisfactory pushing to pole up against fibreglass.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if moving the arm along a bit would help your problem?
See this thread;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105742-.html


----------

